# Transmission fluid drain/fill question



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

I went ahead and followed the proper procedures for a drain and fill but my question is when you're in the final step, after getting the transmission to the recommended temp, and then park the car, let it idle, and unscrew the level indicator plug: When do you know to put the plug back in and call it a day? When it completely stops dripping? Or when it's still dripping. I've seen a few discussions saying to top it off until it comes out from the level plug, then when its only dripping put the plug back in. But then i saw others that said to wait for it to stop dripping but when i was waiting for it to stop dripping....it just continued. There was always a tiny little drip coming out of it. 

Any idea?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

No need to wait for it to stop dripping, a slight line or drip down the side is just fine and close enough.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Hrmm okay thanks. I still don't think I'm at the correct level. I followed all the steps precisely except for knowing the exact temp of my transmission when checking it a final time (my OBD2 scanner doesn't read trans temp) so i instead took it for a nice long ride, and then checked it. But since changing the fluid, when the car is cold and i leave my house, the car jerks in first gear. Best way to describe it is when driving a manual, and you let go of the clutch too quickly and it jerks. Same exact thing. Only happens when cold in the morning, and if i'm on a hill at a stop light, then take off, it jerks while in first gear. Rest of the gears shift fine.

Because this happens in the morning after cold start,or when on a hill, this would point to my transmission being UNDER filled right?What do you guys think.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

2016 cruze limited, 1.8l, 83,000kms btw.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

I'm wondering if this is why: "One interesting note affects newer vehicles equipped with adaptive transmissions. These units “learn” your driving habits and the characteristics of the fluid to adjust shifts accordingly. As the fluid loses its frictional properties, the computer compensates and adjusts transmission performance.* If you’ve recently changed your fluid,* the computer may still operate as if old fluid is installed, causing poor shift quality. In these cases, keep driving and eventually the computer will “relearn” your driving habits and the behavior of the new fluid and adjust accordingly".


----------

